# Husband keeps bringing up divorce but I am afraid of loosing our family



## Sarah77 (Jul 19, 2012)

My husband and I have been married for 4 1/2 years and together almost 7, we have a 5 year old daughter that we both adore. For the last two years, every couple of months, or whenever we go thru a the down time, my huusband brings up divorce. He'll say that he is not in love anymore and of course blames me for not being a good wife ( I do let my 5 year old come to bed with us at night) and I blame him also:he is a marijuana addict. I do not do any drugs and do not have addiction issues. When I met him it did not bother me but once my daughter arrived I thaught that he would quit but never did, by then I was in too deep (in love with our family). I do realize that it is not a healthy relationship as no relationship is healthy when addiction is involved. But to him, I am the one with a problem, and he is the one wanting to leave the family. I am terrified to hurt our daughter with a divorce; and for financial reasons, we have decided to co-parent in the same house. I need some reassurance that I am doing the right thing by living separate in the same house. We tried couple therapy twice to no avail. Thank you,


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

He is in denial and you are co-dependent. Read up on co dependency and maybe seek some counseling. If he wont go thats ok, you go, get yourself some help on how to handle/deal with things.


----------



## Sarah77 (Jul 19, 2012)

Thank you trey69, I do realize that I am co-dependent. But I was looking for reassurance and strenght to follow thru with a diivorce... But I have to do what is best for my daughter...It feels as if my world is crumbling down.


----------

